# Does your heart warm up when you see your pair preening eachother?



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

http://youtu.be/oRI1fUoIZKY


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it is always a wonderful thing to see.


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi scmona, from the video it seems you have a huge cage? Can u post a photo?
Cheers, Dana


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes it does warm my heart, it does look quite funny too


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

For Podgy's Mum, here you go. This is a flight cage I bought. It measures 59x39x18 1/2

View attachment 2569425694


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I sat it on my sewing table desk.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is a very nice cage for them. I like it !


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Very nice cage, deserves a better place


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

To be honest, No, I just see it as nature, I can't say it "warms my heart" its nice for sure but heart warming.......


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I guess it depends on which state of mind you are while watching the bird, sometimes i really feel it a good sight and try to spend sometime with the birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It used too sort of (warm my heart) in the beginning, but now it is just what they do... lol...


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

nancybird said:


> That is a very nice cage for them. I like it !


Thanks Nancy, got it at Magnolia Bird Farm. I think it cost $160.
Around that, I can't remember. But I'm very happy with it.i


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

You can always count on Magnolia bird farm for what your birds need.


----------

